# Centipede Sting?



## gemcgrew (Aug 16, 2012)

Is this a Centipede? It is about 2" long. It bit or stung my daughter a few minutes ago and she has a pretty nasty welt from it. Can the bite be serious?


----------



## cuda67bnl (Aug 16, 2012)

yep, looks like a pede to me. Ain't never heard of anyone getting sick from them though.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 16, 2012)

You can see the outline of it on her leg, where it latched on. She has a welt the size of a half dollar, with the bite mark in the center.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Dependin` on her age, and allergies, that could be serious. It`s possible she could have a reaction to the venom. If it was my child and the sting looked like that, I would carry her to a professional.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a link to Orkin's site which will give you details.

Wish her luck.

http://www.orkin.com/other/centipedes/centipede-bite/

.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

hope she is okay! sure hope i dont see anything like that at my house!!! i have enough trouble with scorpions


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 16, 2012)

Give her some Benadryl (the plain kind). Poisonous or not benadryl is always a good idea when people or dogs get bug bites.

I would doubt that a centipede bite could be all that poisonous, maybe mildly so, but the allergic reaction is likely more of a concern, Benadryl/ice will help that.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info folks. My wife did give her Benadryl immediately and applied some BiteMD to the area. Swelling did not last very long and she seems to be fine. I had never been bitten by one and wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Thanks for the info folks. My wife did give her Benadryl immediately and applied some BiteMD to the area. Swelling did not last very long and she seems to be fine. I had never been bitten by one and wasn't sure what to expect.





I wouldn't have known and would have gone with Nic's response also. Better safe than sorry. That's why I goooogled it for you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2012)

Never heard of a serious reaction to a centipede bite, but they are venomous, and an allergic reaction would be my only concern, as Nic said. I doubt if any of ours here in the southeast are as bad as a bee sting. They have some in the southwest and overseas that can lay a walloping on you, though.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 16, 2012)

Just FYI...since the concern of a severe allergic reaction came up.

Anaphylactic Shock  never occurs during the first exposure. First snake bite, first bee sting, first centipede bite etc...  

The risk of an anaphylactic reaction occurs on subsequent exposures because now the bodies immune system is ready to combat it and in the process overreacts big time.  http://www.allergic.net/allergy_info/venom1.html

So no reason to freak out the first time the kid gets bit by a bee or wasp...but don't think that means they will be okay the second time it happens, as that is when things can suddenly spiral out of control fast. If it is even suspected (they are flushed, anxious, itchy, etc...) pump them full of Benadryl while you are calling 911 or the doc, every second of swelling means they are closer to death.


----------



## packrat (Aug 18, 2012)

*ouch*

Ben hit by one of those twice. Once on bottom of the foot in the shower, and the other was in a shirt that I put on that had been folded and laying on laundry room floor.
Very long-lasting painful still.
I wish your child well


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 20, 2012)

packrat said:


> Ben hit by one of those twice. Once on bottom of the foot in the shower, and the other was in a shirt that I put on that had been folded and laying on laundry room floor.
> Very long-lasting painful still.
> I wish your child well



This one had crawled under the bed sheet. She was really mad at her cat for allowing it into her room.


----------

